
Obama's Web Transparency: not for everybody - toni
http://www.joedolson.com/articles/2009/05/obamas-web-transparency-not-for-everybody/
======
Semiapies
Actually, the whole premise that these guidelines would be binding on the
White House isn't entirely clear; the White House and Congress are
specifically exempted from many federal laws, including those that apply to
other parts of the government.

